# PHOENIX CAR SHOW!!!!



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

hey forum, Phoenix area drivers, my car club Unleashed Auto will be hosting a weekly car show on the North East Corner of Recker and Brown road in Mesa, the show will run from 9pm to 11pm each Saturday night, we will be kicking it off next Saturday Night the 12th. Come on out and show off your ride... (NO BURN OUTS PLEASE) any way either reply to this post, PM me, or send me a message on our myspace page, simply type in our email address, [email protected] make sure and use the underscores in between the unleashed auto az, to find us. We look forward to seeing some NISMO guys and gals come out! Laters.


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

okay people so either no one in here is from phoenix, no one in here from phoenix has an intrest in it, or last but not least no one in phoenix knows how to respond to a post?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm from phoenix, i might have an interest in it, and i know how to respond to a post 
i just didn't see this till now. either way if you see me rollin around in chandler, say what's up!


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

right on!! We are acutally going to firebird this friday, you should come, come check us oit on myspace and send me a message www.myspace.com/unleashedautoaz


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

too bad i moved to ny..maybe next time im in town.


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah that is too bad, hows the scene there?


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

nothing good..


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hm not really sure about friday. my car's in the body shop, and i either fried my piston rings, blew a headgasket, or my turbo seals are bad, so i'll have to figure that one out once it gets done there


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

b15chik said:


> hm not really sure about friday. my car's in the body shop, and i either fried my piston rings, blew a headgasket, or my turbo seals are bad, so i'll have to figure that one out once it gets done there



you drive an 01 sentra se with a turbo?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

that's what i drive


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

hell ya, well let us know when you can roll that?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

haha let me get my car back and working first


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i won't be getting it back till probably friday, and then i have to do a compression test and figure out wtf is wrong with it. this is what it normally looks like


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

That is gorgous!!!!!! NIIIIIIICE, I just got my name down at the Nissan Dealership for the Skyline waiting list.... I was the first one!!!!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks 
and it's not a skyline without an RB motor


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

i beg to differ, I see your point and all but, its still a Skyline, it'll still take almost anything on the road


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

oh and its hella cool that your a girl and you know what an rb26 is


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

lol, i am pretty into nissans


----------



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

thats awesome hey spread the word.......Any one who is passionate about cars, paticularly imports, is welcome to join me and my club Unleashed Auto, out in Mesa this saturday Night at 8:30pm,
We will be meeting on the NE Corner of Brown and Recker. Outside of the Cricket Coffee Shop. This is our first "offical" show, any one and every one is welcome to come. All I ask is either repost with a yes I'll be there or IM me your info if your interested in the club or attending..
Thank you!
Jared
Unleashed Auto


----------

